

Show HN: An Android app for tennis, squash, badminton (and more) players - Kjeldahl
http://killermatch.com/

======
Kjeldahl
It's an app that allow you to input your game and match results against
opponents, and share results and statistics through email, social media and
similar. It will keep you (and your opponent) honest about who is better and
by how much, and should give you extra motivation to improve your own game
(for instance knowing that your winning percentage will cross 50% if you win
the next match..).

